# 2002 Dodge Dakota plow setup



## Dakotaman (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone with info about plow setups (preferably meyer) I bought used plow but cant find mounting parts for MD11 frame


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

CarCrazed4Life;693825 said:


> Read the thread below:
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68591
> 
> The Tow Package is important because it includes the Trans Cooler, and has the larger 265/70/16 tires.
> ...


Here is another in regards to Light Plows for Compact Trucks:


CarCrazed4Life;669825 said:


> I would say look at all your options carefully.
> 
> For example you can get a Snoway 22 7'6" that weighs 285# and a Blade Height of 22"
> Blizzrd 7'6" is 465# and a Blade Hieght of 29" a 6'8" is 365# with a Blade Height of 21.5"
> ...


As long as your Meyer comes in under 500#s with the mount installed then you might be alright. Also add some Salt and a Bed Extender or Cargo holder out back to act as a ballast. My Salter does that for me quite well. Good Luck with your search.

PS Remember to have a Tow Packaged equipped Dakota or a Trans Cooler installed.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm planning on a Western midweight for mine, next season.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

RamPainting said:


> I'm planning on a Western midweight for mine, next season.


The Western Midweight Poly 7'6" comes in a 27" Blade Height, but weighs in at 532# WO the mount. If your not a fan of the Snoway Plows because of the clear Poly, then go with the Snoway SS which in a 26" 7'6" which comes in at 474#s WO the mount.

Blizzard also has a 7'6" 29" Blade Height for 465#s in Poly. You might want to modify the mounting bracket to gain clearance from scraping... but still a much better option then the other light duty plows that average 22" in height, and lighter then 500#s for those commercial based plows that start at 26" in height.

Meyers STL in 7'6" comes in at 25" blade height, but still weighs over 520# WO the mount. The Fisher 7'6" comes in at 26" but is still considered non commercial and weighs at 487# WO the mount. Since most mounts ~ 60# according to Fisher, you can see all your options out, and figure which is the best way to go...


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

CarCrazed4Life;704269 said:


> The Western Midweight Poly 7'6" comes in a 27" Blade Height, but weighs in at 532# WO the mount. If your not a fan of the Snoway Plows because of the clear Poly, then go with the Snoway SS which in a 26" 7'6" which comes in at 474#s WO the mount.
> 
> Blizzard also has a 7'6" 29" Blade Height for 465#s in Poly. You might want to modify the mounting bracket to gain clearance from scraping... but still a much better option then the other light duty plows that average 22" in height, and lighter then 500#s for those commercial based plows that start at 26" in height.
> 
> Meyers STL in 7'6" comes in at 25" blade height, but still weighs over 520# WO the mount. The Fisher 7'6" comes in at 26" but is still considered non commercial and weighs at 487# WO the mount. Since most mounts ~ 60# according to Fisher, you can see all your options out, and figure which is the best way to go...


Thanks for info 

I don't have a problem with Snoway or Blizzard, I've always had Western and Meyers.


----------

